# As I couldn't really enter in my own photo comp...



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I've entered littleHoney in a Facebook comp to have her portrait drawn. I didnt think it appropriate to enter my own comp on here so this is my chance...
If you are on Facebook please could you go to the page Gaynors Pet Portraits and like that page, then go to the album named July Photo Comp. You'll see my pic of my little lop Honey standing up like on my sig here. Please could you like that too? I'd really appreciate it, I really want her to win!!

You have to like the page first
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...!/pages/Gaynors-Pet-Portraits/114817415274566

Then go to the folder July Photo Comp and 'like' Honeys Pic
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...48453396.24263.114817415274566&type=1&theater

Thanks so much everyone xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> I've entered Honey in a Facebook comp to have her portrait drawn. I didnt think it appropriate to enter my own comp on here so this is my chance...
> If you are on Facebook please could you go to the page Gaynors Pet Portraits and like that page, then go to the album named July Photo Comp. You'll see my pic of my little lop Honey. Please could you like the photo for me? I'd really appreciate it, I really want to win!!
> Thanks so much everyone xx


Can you put a link up for it hen? I don't have facebook but I'll get everyone else I know to do it for you  xxxxx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Aw thanks Bex. I can do it tomorrow, dont think my phone will let me copy a link and paste it


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Aw thanks Bex. I can do it tomorrow, dont think my phone will let me copy a link and paste it


I'm Em :lol: Bexy is my best friend :lol: but yes! Get it up and I'll poke people to vote  xxxx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ha sorry, didn't read your sig properly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Ha sorry, didn't read your sig properly.


No problem at all  and good luck with the competition xxxxxx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

You have to like the page first
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...!/pages/Gaynors-Pet-Portraits/114817415274566

Then go to the folder July Photo Comp and 'like' Honeys Pic
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...48453396.24263.114817415274566&type=1&theater

Pleeease.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Done  xxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I've done it for you  

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> I've done it for you
> 
> xxxxx


:001_wub: :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> I've done it for you
> 
> xxxxx


Thanks missy


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Done  xxxxx


Aww really appreciate it.  Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Aww really appreciate it.  Thank you


More than welcome!! Indy's mamma has done it too and I shall poke others later :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi - I've just done it 

Not really a Facebook fan/user myself, but I do have a (redundant) account. I was amazed I recalled the password!

It really is a gorgeous photograph!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

done for you  its a lovely picture!

*Heidi*


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has voted so far. She is in the lead, I hope it stays this way and we don't get over taken. If anybody else could take 2 minutes to vote for Honey i'd be grateful.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

safe to say I think you're going to win, you have 21 and the most anyone else has is like 4 XD think it's gonna be a wipe out!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rini said:


> safe to say I think you're going to win, you have 21 and the most anyone else has is like 4 XD think it's gonna be a wipe out!


hehe, i hope so. I'd like a graphite drawing of her. She's such a cutie and is a total gem.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> hehe, i hope so. I'd like a graphite drawing of her. She's such a cutie and is a total gem.


Lol good luck but I think you've got it in the bag!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> hehe, i hope so. I'd like a graphite drawing of her. She's such a cutie and is a total gem.


if by any chance you dont win, i would recommend 5 pound portraits, you can find him on facebook, his names Craig and he does portraits from pictures of any animal. I have all my rabbits done other than Jana as shes too young still. They are A5 and as the name suggests they are £5.

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Liked. Good luck Honey!!!


----------

